# SPAM: Ad paid for Ritchey WCS Fork..



## subluxation (Feb 8, 2005)

hey guys, i am selling my WCS full carbon fork in the classified. new condition, 10" steerer, perfect shape $275 shipped. want a quick sale to get a set of cranks. selling cause new frame comes with fork. REDUCED TO $200!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My apologies if this frowned upon on this board


thanks so much,

rick


----------

